# 585lbs squat



## ckcrown84 (May 10, 2015)

Today I ended with a 585lbs squat 
Massive PR!!! 

On the road to 600lbs 

Had a pretty motivating weekend, watched a bunch of teammates compete Saturday and the extra rest all lit some fire in me today. Smash !!! 

Please like and share my FB if you haven't already, help a brother out.

Hit me up for any training questions 


Www.facebook.com/kbrownfitness


----------



## twisted (May 12, 2015)

Nice work....


----------



## SFW (May 12, 2015)

ckcrown84 said:


> Today I ended with a 585lbs squat
> Massive PR!!!
> 
> On the road to 600lbs
> ...



Holy fuck, that bar looked like it was gonna snap. Good shit!


----------



## Dannie (May 13, 2015)

Wow, that's impressive. Congrats on a new PB.

My squat decreased so much since I started dieting, its embarrassing.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckcrown84 (May 14, 2015)

Dannie said:


> Wow, that's impressive. Congrats on a new PB.
> 
> My squat decreased so much since I started dieting, its embarrassing.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2



Thanks man ! Been working hard 


Www.facebook.com/kbrownfitness


----------

